# I am a dunst, idiot, and ya HUMIDITY is my new enemy



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I will be a man about it and say I am pretty dumb Lol
Apparently reason that my printer has been printing sh;tty is because Maine being cold plus heater in print room = dry room = I should go to wal-mart and buy a humidifier Lol

No wonder I kept thinking heads were messed up duh 
I should of listen to you Teresa Lol "I am stubborn what can I say?"

To all who are in cold states with heater running in same room as DTG.. Get a damn 40 buck humidifier 

That being said, I am gonna calm down with some Hannah Montana episodes I recorded


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Well I will be a man about it and say I am pretty dumb Lol
> Apparently reason that my printer has been printing sh;tty is because Maine being cold plus heater in print room = dry room = I should go to wal-mart and buy a humidifier Lol
> 
> No wonder I kept thinking heads were messed up duh
> ...


Sean, Sean Sean
Why didn't you listen to me.
I would not have told you anything wrong


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I know I know Lol it was just hard for me to believe it was my main issue when I stopped using white inks


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Well I see the saga continues, Sean. I got a Flexi jet at the house I've labeled under "black ops". 3 people have seen it as of last week. I sent 8 days doing head cleanings, capping station cleanings, nozzle checks, test prints, changing color settings, you name it. Got a bad rip, so that's killing me, had to come up with a workaround.
Too many irons in the fire at once for me. Glad it's a dead month. Have a little time to get everything right before new season starts.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

lol man me and you have great issues with machines 
black op huh sounds like mission impossible to me man 
Man I am soo packed with work right now and just got in a big job due tuesday


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Send some work down to NC, looks like we're gonna be slow until February.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol I need to pay for a crown ; ( and gotta get gifts for niece and nephew Lol

Craiglist been working real good for me and maybe I send you work needed for screen printing when I get busied up ; )

How much did that rig cost you?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The auto? 30k, but it's a money maker. Got 9300 tees stacked in the warehouse, but they dont have to be done until mar, apr. Might get a few jobs for the innaugaration thingy in Jan. Other than that, I hope the phone rings or the emails flow next month.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya ink is cheap compared to DTG ha
You got pretty sweet set up with that rig .. I gotta alot of toys to but still trying to get them to make me more money Lol


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

More toys, more headaches. 
I'm back In.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to here Sean that you finally checked your humidity haha  It is amazing how much humidity can have an effect on a machine printing properly. Glad you got that fixed. Did you get a hygometer to put next to your machine also ?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

at moment I am using latest technology ... the patio door I got on second floor which I also cold air to come in ...LMFAOOOOOO 

I hate wal-mart and gonna get someone else get humidifier


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Everyone who has a digital garment printer, no matter which brand, should have a humidity gauge (hygrometer) mounted on the wall next to their printer. The humidity level by the printer needs to be kept between 40% to 80%. Gauges are very inexpensive, in the $10 range, and are available at any good hardware store, Home Depot, Lowes, Amazon:
Amazon.com: Taylor® Weatherguide 1523 Indoor/Outdoor Thermometer & Hygrometer: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Harry


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I am gonna calm down with some Hannah Montana episodes I recorded


Am I the only one disturbed by this statement???????


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

No Don, I can't stop laughing either, made my Friday


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

What its a good show and she pretty cute


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Miley Cyrus - Only 2 years to go Lol, Ok I better stop before I get in trouble lmao


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

she is 16 already damn Lol I thought she was 15 still


----------



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

If its any consolation (Hannah Montana notwithstanding!), we put a humidifier in our shop right from the get-go. Our northwest-coast winters are not quite as dry as Maine (and I grew up next door in Nova Scotia, so I understand winter!), but even here in rainy Vancouver we go thru at least one tank of water every day. Keep your shop at about 60% RH if you can, and if you buy a digital humidity gauge, make sure you calibrate it before you trust it! (search for the "wet salt" calibration technique on the Internet, it really works)

Chuck


----------

